# Steering issues on a 94 Maxima



## ichpen (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi all,

I'll just jump straight in.

Recently as of a few days ago my 94 Maxima GXE has started whining and hissing when steering is applied. This has been getting gradually worse over the last couple of days with hissing when engine is running no steering applied. Steering is getting very notchy particularly when turning left. 

Hard to determine where noise is emanating from (seems to be below almost).

Hissing is high pitched and tends to go up in pitch as I accelerate. 

I'm thinking steering pump, control arm bushings or even CV Boot.

Any ideas??

Thanks.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Pop the hood with the engine on and see if the noise is coming from the engine bay. It probably is your ps pump, the pulley still rotates even when you're not turning.


----------



## ichpen (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks, I'll check it out.

Out of curiosity how much for a new pump roughly??


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

This is real rough, matt could give you a better idea, but probably 130 ish new.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

first, check the level of your powersteering fluid. it's probably low. If so, fill it up with ATF (automatic tranny fluid). Nissan uses ATF instead of generic power steering fluid in their systems. don't ask why, I didn't make it....

but check fluid level. look for leaks on the right, lower side of the engine. the high pressure and return hoses are known to leak.... high pressure hose is about $50 new, return hose is about $40, and the pump itself is about $150 from a parts store.. if you go to the dealer for the pump, it will cost more than the car is worth.


----------

